# Bilateral total knee replacements



## mrsroski (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi!!!

I am coding a bilateral total knee replacement for BC.  I know the code is 27447 but not sure if I should do one line or two (RT/LT) or one line with a 50 and 2 units.

please let me know ASAP PLEASE.
faithg1217@gmail.com

thanks so much.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

mrsroski said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I am coding a bilateral total knee replacement for BC.  I know the code is 27447 but not sure if I should do one line or two (RT/LT) or one line with a 50 and 2 units.
> 
> ...



Our Medicare contractor here in Florida has recently instructed us to bill as 27447-50 on one line and one unit. Commercial insurances may still want it differently but will probably follow MCR soon. They were denying 27447LT and 27447-59RT.


----------



## mrsroski (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------

